# can you run Kitty Litter in a small, 70ct humidor?



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello everyone!!

Everyone who is running kitty litter (and writing about it) is apparently doing so in coolidors, windeadors or big-ass humis. I get its because for a small humidor kitty litter is inefficient and takes up space, but i was crunching a few numbers and the Heartfelt calculator recommends 1 ounce of beads for humidors under 540 cubic inches. My 70 cigar humidor is something like 10x7x3.5 inches inner measurements (there's no way in hell you're fitting 70 cigars in there, but that's what the label says...) which comes to roughly 250"^3, so basically 1 ounce of beads or 2 ounces of kitty litter.

I really can't see all of SIXTY GRAMS of kitty litter taking up all that much space. In fact i can't see it taking up any more space than the 3 boveda packs recommended for such a Humidor. Am I missing something? Why does it seem like people are only using KL in large containers?

And also, should i choose to go this route, would it be possible to set the KL to one side of the humidor (inside a media bag, of course) separated from the cigars by a cedar divider? Is this a recipe for uneven humidification? Much worse than sticking it under the lid?

Thanks in advance for the insight i'm about to recieve!

cheers!


----------



## Drez_ (Jan 30, 2014)

I used KL in all of my humidors when I ran them. I ran them differently at different times..originally I replaced the foam from the included humidity puck with kitty litter and kept it on the inside of the lid. I also used a small altoids tin in one that didn't come with a puck, and kept it in the corner similar to what you're suggesting. These were 50 ct humidors, but the space shouldn't be too much difference between them and yours..

I don't believe you have to worry about uneven humidifcation, honestly, as the space is small enough that it will spread fairly evenly. I wouldn't put anything right against damp beads, but if you separate you really should be fine...If you do want to go the route of even distribution, you can find small plastic test tubes - or anything similar..including some empty Tubo tubes, and drill small holes over the surface. Then put some KL inside of a stocking/bag and work it down there.. You can then put a few here or there, but again the space is small enough you shouldn't need to do that..

I did eventually buy HUMI-CARE Black Ice Humidification - Cigars International those just for the containers, as you can put the KL in and put them into each corner of the humidor without taking up too much space. (I caught them on sale..I think through CBID, so they were fairly cheap.)


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

I put my KL in a stocking and then inside a tupperware bowl so it can be right up against the sticks without touching the actual media. One of the HF tubes may be a better option in a smaller humidor as it only takes up the space of churchill cigar and there are no major issues touching your sticks unless you drench them.


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

I'm running KL in a 100 count humi. I just keep the KL in a stocking. It takes up space but for me it's worth it.
The Kl is cheap and keeps everything rock solid at 65 RH. There's very little maintenance.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

fattaman said:


> I'm running KL in a 100 count humi. *I just keep the KL in a stocking*. It takes up space but for me it's worth it.
> The Kl is cheap and keeps everything rock solid at 65 RH. There's very little maintenance.


And where is said sock kept? attatched to the lid? in a corner? on top of the cigars? In a small tray?

Thanks for the replies guys!


----------



## ELLASU (Jun 9, 2014)

I use it in my 100 ct. 5-Vegas Humi and I am rock solid at 62% which is where I like mine. I removed the foam from my hydro unit that came with it and replaced with KL. I have two small wooden boxes in the bottom of the humi with KL. Every now and then I give them a spritz with DW and no problems.


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> And where is said sock kept? attatched to the lid? in a corner? on top of the cigars? In a small tray?
> 
> Thanks for the replies guys!


In a corner at the bottom.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

You can use it where you see fit, the only consideration is are you willing to give up double the real estate of beads?


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

JustinThyme said:


> You can use it where you see fit, the only consideration is are you willing to give up double the real estate of beads?


Its more of a "real estate of 3 boveda packs" vs "real state of 3oz. of KL" since the beads are unfortunately not available in Spain and i'm not gonna take a 30$ shipping hit on a 10 bucks worth of beads...

Believe it or not in this backward-ass country EVERYONE is still using floral foam, even in big 200+ humidors...

EDIT: I just checked the heartfelt website and shipping is MUCH lower than I expected at a reasonable 10$ with the glorious US Postal Service. Its 98$ with UPS though, how ridiculous is that?
Heartfelt beads might become a contender after all...


----------



## fattaman (Jun 1, 2014)

KungFumeta said:


> Its more of a "real estate of 3 boveda packs" vs "real state of 3oz. of KL" since the beads are unfortunately not available in Spain and i'm not gonna take a 30$ shipping hit on a 10 bucks worth of beads...
> 
> Believe it or not in this backward-ass country EVERYONE is still using floral foam, even in big 200+ humidors...
> 
> ...


I have the same problem in South Africa. It's just easier to pop into a pet shop and pick up a big bag of KL.


----------

